# Work and live in Cyprus, Limassol



## viktor92 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I have a plan to move to work and live in Limassol, Cyprus or other place in Cyprus. How much time will take to reach to Limassol?

I want to know more details about cost of live, renting a studio, bills and ect...

Can someone compare prices with Dubai? 
Is it expensive to live there?

Many thanks in advance.
Viktor.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

How much time to reach Limassol from where?

As for cost of living please do a search for threads as it has been discussed many times


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Cyprus is very cheap compared to Dubai. A studio in Limassol (if you can find one) will cost you around €500-€600 per month. Bills around €100 - €150 per month (excl telephone)


----------



## heremiguel (Apr 23, 2021)

From Paphos takes about 45 minutes, from Larnaca about 30 minutes. you can find places for rent at (moderated)
Prices are reasonable, hot water is free because most houses have solar panels for the water.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Viktor - another site you can use to find places for rent is zyprus.com.

Regards,


----------

